

Saving the Earth by tackling a local issue like shutting down a coal plant. - rickmaltese
http://deregulatetheatom.com/2012/08/how-the-focus-on-climate-change-allows-complacency-macro-vs-micro/

======
rickmaltese
The point is that shooting too high like, for example, stopping global
warming, is maybe much harder to achieve than a smaller local issue in which
you can be more of a player and have a better chance at affecting change.

